# 20 Common Herbs for Medicinal Purposes



## Ciera_Herbal (Jul 26, 2009)

However, the essential oils are often responsible for a herb's antiseptic properties, and many of them perform other medicinal duties as well. Ciera Herbal


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for stopping by, and for the comment. I checked on your website, and you have some very interesting herbal remedies. I would advise everyone to checkout Ciera Herbal! 

Tee


----------



## Ethan_Jones (May 1, 2010)

Bad breath or halitosis can be easily elimated by using mouthwash with hexetidine or triclosan.*--


----------

